# Vladdin RE MTL Pod Device - Review



## StompieZA (18/4/19)

*



Item Name :* Vladdin RE MTL Pod
*Manufacturer:* Vladdin @Alisa
*Website: https:* www.vladdinvapor.com
*Cost:* Device R320 and 4 Pack Pods R280

*NicSalt used:* All Day Vapes Choc Mint Shake 50/50pgvg and Nuts and stuff ice Cream 60/40vgpg won from All day vapes @YeOldeOke
*Strength :* 12mg

_****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by Vladdin for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device. I’m not being paid for this review and this review is my own opinion and views._

This is a short and sweet review as this is a super simple and easy to use MTL pod system device which works great, looks great and is cheap as chips! So, let’s get started with some photos!






















*What’s inside the box you ask?
*
_1x Vladdin Device
1x Vladdin RE Refillable Pod
1x Usb Charging Cable
1x Quick Guide manual_

*Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*

_Dimensions: 19.04mm x 11.4mm x 90.32mm _
_Weight: ?_
_Battery: 350mAh _
_Max Power: 12Watt_
_Output Voltage: 3.5V_
_Charging Current: 0.2-0.4A_
_Coil Resistance: 1.2-1.5ohm_
_Pod Capacity: 1.5ml_
*So, what do I think about this device? Good question!*

*Looks*

First thoughts upon unboxing is it looks great, it’s a slim and small pen style device that really weights next to nothing. The curvy design of the battery and pod flows together which looks classy. The device has a bright white LED which lights up as soon as you start pulling on the pod. The device uses any mini usb charger or charge it from your laptop with the provided USB cable.

*Pods?*

The Vladdin Pod is fitted with a ceramic coil which has a resistance of around 1.2ohm which is perfect for nic salts and MTL. Once the pod is filled, you can start vaping on it after about 2 or 3 min once the coil is primed. You can speed up the process by removing the pod and blocking the bottom airhole while you then suck on the pod and open the hole. The pods are light on juice and a 1.5ml pod lasts around 2 days with average use.

*How’s the Vape?*

One thing I found strange was that the flavour on the pods aren’t wow? A newly filled pod has muted flavour when I compared it to my other pod device. These ceramic pods only start showing the true flavour after you have refilled the pods twice and the coil Is broken in which is a bit of a bummer but probably not the end of the word as you are still getting in that nic! The MTL draw is nice and restrictive which I love and provides a nice amount of vapor.

Let’s get down to the nitty gritty! The want to hears and the not’s!

*My Pro's*


_Great restrictive MTL draw, tighter than a TWISP Cue which I like a lot_
_Lots of cloud production from this little device_
_Great flavor once the pods are broken in._
_Good battery life for such a small battery_
_Small and slim design_
_Strong magnet holding the pods in place, they won’t just fall out_
_Cheap and would be perfect for someone wanting to quit cigarettes_
_Get CBD/THC pods specifically made for vaping CBD oils if you want. _
_Refillable pods with easy filling_
_extremely lightweight_
_Prefilled pods are available from vape stores._
_Really great draw activated switch which is very responsive._
*My Cons's*

_Flavour on pods only start shining after about two refills, before that the flavour is very muted._
_Battery is small and don’t last a whole day if you vape a lot_
_No battery life indication from the LED, you will notice less vapour production and flavour if the battery is running out._
_Only 1 refillable pod included, perhaps two empty pods would be better._
_1.5ml pods are a little on the small side but also not the end of the word due to easy refilling._
*My Verdict???*

After using the device alongside my normal DL device, I have grown to like this small device. I think what I like most is the amount of vapour it produces and the restricted draw which I haven’t had from other pod style devices. When it comes to a MTL device, I prefer a device that make it feel like you are dragging a real stinkie in a way. This gives you good flavour, lots of clouds even with short or small draws.

*Would I buy one or recommend one? *Yes, I would. If you are a smoker and want to get of the stingkies then this little device will do the job just fine at a good price and good flavour.

Thanks for reading my review on the Vladdin RE pod MTL device, even tough it has been available for a while in SA, Vladdin asked that i do this review for them.

Any feedback is always much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/19)

Won it in a competition ,Used it a day and pif'fed to a smoking buddy in distress , not for a heavy vaper like me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/5/19)

Sounds like a great little device, even with the cons... Solid review my friend

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (7/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Won it in a competition ,Used it a day and pif'fed to a smoking buddy in distress , not for a heavy vaper like me.



Yeah i used mine for a couple of days and loved the flavor once the pods were broken in but then pif'fed it to my mother in law that needs to stop smoking and she is loving it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (7/5/19)

Chanelr said:


> Sounds like a great little device, even with the cons... Solid review my friend



It definitely is a solid little device and works great. Perfect for people wanting to quit stinkies and having the option of refilling pods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/5/19)

Hi everyone...
Review of the Vladdin Re Pod System is live.
Enjoy and please remeber to Sub to my YT channel if you wanna be part of the giveaway taking place on the 14th June.
Cheers



I would like to thank @Alisa from Vladdin for sending me the Re Pod System for review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (18/5/19)

Longest lasting disposable pods.besidesd the rebuildable(replaceable coil) pods


----------



## RichJB (11/6/19)

Time to add my review of the *Vladdin RE Pod System*, which was provided to me by @Alisa of Vladdin for the purposes of review.

I won't add pictures or tech specs as @StompieZA has already covered these areas. Instead, I'll give my thoughts on the device and the vape that it offers.

*Packaging*: I received the device in its retail packaging, along with a handy lanyard for wearing the pod around the neck when you don't have a pocket available, and two boxes of spare pods with four pods in each pack. The packaging is clean white, neat and minimalist with bare-bones documentation. However, as it is such an easy and intuitive device to use, it doesn't need any more than is provided by Vladdin. Less is more.

*Preparation*: The packaged pod is empty and must thus be filled before vaping. While the device was charging, I whipped up a quick DIY vanilla mint condensed milk juice at 5mg (I usually vape 1mg). Filling the pod is simplicity itself. Take off the black mouthpiece, remove the silicon plug from the top of the tank, and you are presented with two small filling holes. I think the holes are too small to use a standard dropper bottle, a needle-tip bottle would work. I used a syringe with needle. Once you're done, re-insert the plug, replace the mouthpiece and you're ready to vape.

The ability to cater to DIYers is a major plus for me. For the longest time, I was reluctant to use pod systems as they tend to lock the user into commercial juices and pre-filled pods. The Vladdin RE offers the versatility and economy of DIY juice in the no-fuss convenience of a pod system.

*Utility* *and role*: For me, the role and utility of any vaping device is key to assessing its performance. I'm a DIYer, I work from home and I have several set-ups with drippers on my desk. Am I going to use a pod system while at home? Obviously not. But it's cumbersome to take a dual cell mod, a dripper and a bottle of juice with me when I go out to visit friends. This is where a pod system shines in my view, and it is the role that I expect the Vladdin RE to fill: a no-fuss "vape for the evening" that I pop into my shirt pocket before heading out to a friend's house for dinner and socialising.

*Ergonomics*: A pod must feel right in the hand and the Vladdin RE is mostly a success. The slim, flattened profile is comfortable between the fingers and the mouthpiece/drip tip also feels just right. However, the corner edges of the device are a bit too sharp for my liking. It's not that you are going to cut yourself while using it but if you run your finger over the corner at the side and bottom of the device, it is quite sharp and painful. It's not a biggie but I'd have preferred a smoother and more contoured feel to those edges.

Gauging juice level is not easy with the device. There is a slim transparent window visible when you slot the pod into its magnetic housing on the battery. Tilting the device might give you an indication of where the juice level is. But I found it easier to just remove the pod/tank and check the level visually. It pops very snugly and positively into its magnetic mount so removing and reseating it is instant and easy. But some sort of juice level indicator would be welcome too.

*The draw*: There is no adjustable airflow on the Vladdin RE so it's important to get the airflow and draw dynamics just right. Clearly this is subjective personal preference but, for me, the draw is spot-on. It is a restricted lung hit, just open and airy enough that I can DL with it, but also just restricted enough that an MTL draw feels fine. This is a difficult compromise to balance but I think this device will satisfy both the DL and MTL users.

*Flavour and vape quality*: Initially, I got very little flavour from the newly-installed and filled pod. However, with each draw the flavour emerged a little stronger. I'd reckon that it took 2/3 of the first tank before the flavour peaked. My conclusion is that the flavour is acceptable. It's not a dripper but I wouldn't expect dripper flavour in a pod. Once that initial break-in period has happened, I was able to detect most of the nuances in my DIY juice.

In terms of vape quality, I was quite satisfied with the cloud production. Considering that it is super-ohm vaping, you get a decent puff of vapour from each drag. One aspect of the flavour quality that stood out for me is that juice reads as a bit drier than I would expect from a dripper. I assume this is a function of the ceramic coil that Vladdin uses in their pods. For many juices, it wouldn't be a negative and may actually help some profiles like tobaccos. However, for fruity mixes, I'd be inclined to add a bit of Inw Cactus or FA Pear just to wetten up the texture a bit.

Once the coil is broken in, the flavour is very consistent over the "three tank refills" pod life that Vladdin recommends. I refilled a fourth time and didn't notice a dramatic drop-off in flavour. So you could possibly stretch the pod life a bit without losing vape quality. Four refills seems to be about the limit, though.

I got solid vape performance from the pod. I once experienced a bit of temporary gurgling when I inverted the pod to see if I could flood it, but it rectified itself quickly. There is nothing to fiddle with on this device, and no buttons to fire it even. Just inhale to activate the device. It works as intended and delivers on the "no fuss" promise of pod devices.

*Battery and tank capacity*: As explained above, I would use the Vladdin RE as an "out for the evening with mates" type of device. The 1.5ml tank and the 350mAh battery are both ample in this role. I get about 7 hours of regular vaping on the battery, more from a single tank, which would cover any social outing. It takes just over an hour to recharge the battery with the supplied mini-USB cable.

*Conclusion*: Overall, I have no serious cons for the Vladdin RE pod system. It is dead simple to use, offers generous tank capacity and battery life, decent flavour and pod coil longevity, and solid ergonomics with a well balanced draw. In short, it delivers what I would expect from a pod system. If you are new to vaping and looking for a no-fuss device that requires no technical knowledge or tinkering to get working properly, the Vladdin RE is recommended. Just be aware that you will need to DIY, or have a DIYer mix juice for you, in order to get the best from the device.

My thanks again to @Alisa for providing the Vladdin RE pod system for review.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

